# Anti-Virus blocking Internet connection, How to resolve it?



## Snowflake10 (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi:
XP and Outlook Exprpess: 

After having installed 'McAfee Anti-Virus,' both Internet and Outlook Express did NOT open up even though there is 'connected' icon at the right bottom of the corner. Apparently, Anti-Virus blocking Internet connection. 

After having uninstalled 'McAfee,' both Internet and O.E. opened up normally. 

Even other anti-virus, Norton does the same as McAfee did.:sad: Then, there is NO Anti-Virus to defend Internet and O.E. for which I'm VERY unconfortable to say the least. :frown:

My question is;

Without anti-Virus, how to protect/defend the PC/XP?

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

What A/V were you using before McAfee? Did it work OK then?

BG


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello,

Install a free Anti-Virus. Microsoft Security Essentials is rated well and wont block OE and the Internet by default.

In my personal experience I have found both McAfee and norton difficult to configure initially.

Dave


----------

